# Super rip 200 course



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on a cycle of 100mg anavar ed and 1ml super rip mon wed fri which consists of test prop 100mg tren ace 50mg and drostanolone (winstrol) 50. Will this be sufficient to gain lean muscle and rip or will I need maybe 1.5 ml eod, I'm on a strict high protein low cal/fat diet, hit the weights hard 5 times a week swim for 45 min 5 times and do around half hour cardio 3 times a week. Any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

Its masteron not winstrol mate, is it excel pharma?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

1ml eod would be ok mate, I'd think just 1ml 3x a week might not quite be enough


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Given that the rip contains short esters I'm puzzled why you don't inject over the weekend? 1 ml is plenty just go eod even at weekends. Also run it for slightly longer than normal. A min of 12 weeks IMO


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would do 1.5ml at least M//W/F nothing wrong with dosing it like this

That equates to 450mg test, 225mg of each tren and mast, plenty to grow on, add the var and you're on 1.6g of AAS a week!!!

But 1.5ml eod wouldn't make much difference but could always do that if you preferred

How long are you running it for? 6-8 weeks is sound, any longer then I would just use long esters instead


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

RS4 said:


> A min of 12 weeks on fact acting test/tren and mast? Why do you say this
> 
> If running for 12 weeks i would you longer ester, f eod jabs for 12 weeks. Up the dose to 1.5ml and run eod
> 
> which lab are you running, hows the pip?


Reason I say run it for twelve weeks is two of my friends ran PC one rip last year and both said they would have been coming off just as everything was starting to come good.

Both had excellent results from the blend.


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry yea I meant masteron lol, yep it's excel pharma, pip is only slightly painful but bear in mind I've been on some pretty painful test 400 courses so I think I'm just hardened to it abit now, thanks for all the replys guys I'm going to up it to 1.5 I think, I'm running for 8 weeks as it leads right up to my holiday lol


----------



## Taryn Tino (Jul 22, 2010)

And I was doing mon we'd fri just coz it's convenient but if youse think it'll be better to do eod then that's what I'll do from now on


----------

